# Custom Exhaust in tha Bay



## Guest (Apr 2, 2003)

Anyone know of a good shop in San Ho or SC that does custom exhaust work? Looking to get a 2.25" mid section for a 93 G20.


----------



## corruptor (Aug 27, 2002)

try Holiday Muffler out on Soquel Dr. I think you can look them up at yp.yahoo.com. They are in Santa Cruz.

Johnny's Muffler in San Rafael has done 2 custom exhausts for my friend before. He recommends them, and they have very competitive pricing.


----------

